# spintech exhaust for my 06'



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

looking for exhaust for my 2006 GTO. I like to get the spintech catback system. is it worth my time and money? i like to have something that is loud and aggresive sounding.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

goat400 said:


> looking for exhaust for my 2006 GTO. I like to get the spintech catback system. is it worth my time and money? i like to have something that is loud and aggresive sounding.


ive got spintech x-pipe and catback, and i love it! however if your looking for more muscle sounding exhaust than i would look elswhere. spintech has a less aggressive sound more of a performance sound. ive read some past threads on here and heard a lot about corsa and magnaflows you might want to check into those.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

spintech sounds great!! just get the h pipe and not x pipe


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

*spintech*

thanks for tthe input! im still researchin and takin all the advice i can get. im prob gunna run stock cats will tht affect the sound alot?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

The X pipe will give it a more exotic tone whereas the H will be a more muscular tone.

I have a custom Spintech catback with an H-pipe and I couldn't imagine a better sounding exhaust.


----------

